# Do you judge people based on their personality profile?



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

I prefer intuitives. It's all about the depth. 

Everyone is bias when it comes to personality. Some people just don't know it.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

AgnosticGirl said:


> I prefer intuitives. It's all about the depth.


I prefer the W axis. I always find those people to have more dimension.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't but I can see where it could be a problem. I personally, believe all people are capable of changing. We are always growing out and up and so I don't believe that I am defined solely by my ENFP personality. I see how others define themselves solely based on their personality type. I don't think we have to ever settle for something that we define ourselves as if it bothers us, people are capable of change. I try not to judge others. I certainly don't feel that I can type someone based on just knowing them. I can only type myself because I have taken the MBTI twice in a counseling situation. My husband has also taken it. I have had two of my children do the online test and I feel fairly certain that we have my son at least typed. Oh, and I do have one of my ex husbands typed because he also took the MBTI at the same time I did, once.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't judge based on type. I do predict based on type.


----------



## AgnosticGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

lightened said:


> I see this going on here, in various threads. I think people forget that we are individuals, and these are theories, not literal. It reminds me of astrological profiling. This forum isn't as bad as the INTJ forum.
> 
> Do you guys judge people based on their personality profile/type?
> Do you think that is a form of prejudice? Why or Why not?


Why does personality type remind you of astrological profiling? Your personality type doesn't determine fate.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. So many people are mistyped anyway.

I will say I'm partial to T's but it's not because I'm judging feelers.


----------



## Jenni Snider (Apr 15, 2012)

I grew up in a family full of non-NTs, so it's hard for me to say that I judge anyone based strictly on personality type.


----------



## roni (Apr 28, 2012)

No. 

I evaluate the person as an individual, and use their personality type to gain a better understanding of them/the way they think.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not a tool for judging someone, it's a tool for anticipating their behavior within likelihood and understanding why they might think a certain way.


----------

